# Guppy tankmates



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

hi everyone i'm still looking for some larger colourfull tankmates to add to my 26gal guppy tank. I've been looking around for corry cats but havent been able to find any at my LFS any help would be appreciated


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

If you don't want your guppies to bread like crazy, you could add a dwarf Gourami to eat the eggs. What about platy? Or one of the small schooling tetras that aren't too nippy? Also, you could order the cories over the internet.


----------



## Stinky (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd go with cardinal tetras. IMO they are the best all around tetras. Aren't big, are colorful and generally don't harass others, and I think they're also a bit more hardy than neon tetras.


----------



## Kevx (Dec 8, 2011)

LaurenK said:


> If you don't want your guppies to bread like crazy, you could add a dwarf Gourami to eat the eggs.


:glasses-wink: Ummm, guppies are livebearers, but the idea of tankmates controlling the fry population is a good one if thats whats desired.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would go with larger tetras, like black skirts or white skirts. They would also help with fry control.


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry...fry. Not eggs. You don't think the Black Skirts would get nippy with the guppies?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm really a fan of corys, active little things!!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Corys are adorable! But larger Tetras work too, like everyone has already stated. Guppies are pretty friendly fish - I had mine in with Cardinal Tetras, Oto Cats, Cherry Shrimp, Zebra Snails and African Dwarf Frogs and they never caused a problem. I had only males though, because I didn't want babies. Males are prettier too.


----------

